# how to train my quaker parrot



## arynews81 (9 mo ago)

i am very curious about knowing how to train my qauker to talk i have visited other sites for knowing but still want to know to do it in best way


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of BUDGIES for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

This forum is meant for budgies - not for all parrots. You would be best suited to find a specific parrot forum where you can ask your questions.

Training a bird to talk is basically repeating the same word or phrase multiple times using the same tone and inflection each time.
You start with something easy like "Pretty Bird". Once the bird has learned to mimic that phrase then you move on to another.

One way to train birds is to use "click training" so you can look into that. Check the links below:
Positive Reinforcement in Training.
Clicker Training for Companion Birds
Basics of Clicker Training*
*Clicker Training for Humans*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your BUDGIES for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

arynews81 said:


> i am very curious about knowing how to train my qauker to talk i have visited other sites for knowing but still want to know to do it in best way
> View attachment 262657
> 
> View attachment 262657


The bird in this picture is not a Quaker it is an Indian Ringneck What You Need to Know About the Indian Ringneck Parakeet


----------

